# Any good traditional 2d animation programs out there?



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2012)

So, I know of ToonBoom and Flash. I have a pretty current version of flash thanks to one of my professors, but honestly, I'm not really too fond of tween animations. That and flash feels a little too limited (well, that could be due to my knowledge of the program) when it comes to creating traditional 2d animations. I haven't gotten a hold of a copy of ToonBoom and I've heard some rather interesting things about it, however, it's currently out of my price range atm.


So I ask you (and honestly, I feel like this is a long shot), FAF, if anyone knows of any other good animating software that'd be 2d traditional animation friendly?




(note: Everything I've animated so far has been done traditional with animation paper + pencil, so I'm still trying to get use to the digital world of animating)


----------



## Taralack (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.pencil-animation.org/


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2012)

You should be able to get older versions of Toonboom for free somewhere online. I've got it kicking around somewhere but never really used it.

And no, it's not torrented, they did some promotion when a new version was released and allowed people to get the old one for free.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2012)

Microsoft Powerpoint


----------



## Mazeburn (Nov 26, 2012)

Digicel Flipbook is good but pretty simple.  http://www.digicelinc.com/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 26, 2012)

photoshop image ready is what i make all mine in.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 26, 2012)

http://anime.smithmicro.com/ Anime Studio. Like Manga studio, even though they use the Japanese names they're really for animation and comics, not "weeaboo" lol .


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

After Effects and Flash are programmed to work in concert so that in the few contexts where Flash is limited you can complete the job with AE.  Then again that's expensive as hell and some animation studios pirate the shit out of it, har har har. 

Also, Director is out there. It's very old, though.  Because it is old, it is probably cheap.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to love Director, though I swear that got mergeed into Flash.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Smelge, you fucking owe me more Exo Genesis.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Smelge, you fucking owe me more Exo Genesis.



Sort of been working on it.

Colouring is boring.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

I color 4 u


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2012)

But you have your own stuff to do.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2012)

Smelge said:


> You should be able to get older versions of Toonboom for free somewhere online. I've got it kicking around somewhere but never really used it.
> 
> And no, it's not torrented, they did some promotion when a new version was released and allowed people to get the old one for free.




Do you know what version number/title was the old version of Toon Boom? I looked through a couple of website links via google and haven't had much luck.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Not a clue, sorry.

On second thoughts though, it might actually have been the Smith Micro Manga studio. But it was a limited time only. Probably.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you may be right about the Manga Studio, I remember them giving away old versions a while back. I know I had gotten an old copy for free off Imagine FX on their DVD.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 27, 2012)

If I remember though, it was free but you had to get a unique activation code so you couldn't just pass it around.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2012)

That's too bad about the free version. Either or, I'm going to play around with anime studio and toon boom and see which one I feel more comfortable with (via trial version). I'm going to see if I can get a discount through my college when I make a decision on which program I like better. (Hopefully, I can get an added discount, what with it being the Christmas season and all)


Thanks again for all the responses. 



Oh, as for digicel, I've used the program before in my classes and honestly, I love it. My only problem are the frame limitations that each version of it has. For practicing and general study application, it's a fantastic program, however, I'd like to make (well, have the ability to make anyways) lengthy animations. Throwing down a few hundred on a program that cannot do this doesn't settle well for me. A great program, it just has its limitations that I'm not too happy about via frames allowed. 


With Pencil-animation, the program is a bit too outdated for my taste. I looked at it before, but it wasn't anything that'd I'd be too interested in with its limited functions. A good program, but it's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## reedman (Dec 18, 2012)

Synfig Studio is good.

http://www.synfig.org


----------



## Dokid (Dec 19, 2012)

Macromedia Flash 8 Portable is an excellent program. Has all the nice things that the newer flash has. 

The only downfall is that you can't upload them to youtube. But they work nicely on any site that can play SFW files.

It's an older version so that's why it's free.


----------

